# A shared memory



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi all,

I just wanted to share one of my favourite Oisin and Noah memories. It makes me giggle every time.

As you already know, Noah is the mischievous little trouble maker around here and Oisin was always such a placid little angel. Well one day I was holding Oisin whilst he was inhaling seeds from the palm of my hand. Opposite me was my fiancé with Noah casually chewing on seeds from his hand and looking around him getting distracted as he does. Well Oisin could never figure out why Noah would eat budgie seed given that he was the budgie and Noah a kakariki and of course he devoured his portion. On this occasion however, instead of 'beeping' for more like he usually did, he just reached over and grabbed Noah's red cap feathers gently (not tugging or anything just gently grabbed them). It was soooo funny because it was so uncharacteristic of him and Noah was gobsmacked!

Anyway just wanted to share


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

What a lovely memory for you share with us. Even though sweet Oisin is with the Angel Flock now he is still very much part of your life:hug: I can just picture this event happening and indeed I have now too got a smile on my face Niamhf.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Niamh,

That is a great story of little Oisin and Noah and put a big smile on my face picturing it happening. :hug:

Thank you for sharing the sweet memory with us.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

How adorable, Oisin I'm sure is "beeping" happily every time you think of this memory. 

I can totally picture this  
Thank you for sharing one of your memories!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

They live with us for a peiod of year's, some longer than other's, and leave us with memories that last for life. Thank's for sharing...


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I also can just picture this happening in my mind. Got a good giggle from it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

What a lovely memory.. I can picture that! I have a lot of memories with all the birds I've had so I understand what you mean 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

How cute! I can just imagine . Budgies do the funniest things that surprise us sometimes.

Noah is so gorgeous. The lutino mutation on a Kakariki is very attractive


----------

